# How do they do it???  Is there a way to preserve bacon without refrigeration for shipping?



## seadog92 (Oct 23, 2013)

After curing and smoking my first bacon this week, I've had a number of requests from some family members out of state for me to ship them some. I've been doing some searching on the internet for country hams, and invariably I see cloth wrapped packages of smoked bacon for sale so, how do these companies ship bacon all over the country?  Is there another step I can take after smoking my bacon that would allow me to ship it?  I'm really new at this, so please be patient with my questioning.  :)   Thanks.

Paul-


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 23, 2013)

Every smoked meat item I've ever ordered came in a Styrofoam chest with the remnants of a dry ice bag in it. I'm sure the bacon started out frozen. You'd have to ship it overnight or two day shipping at the most.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 23, 2013)

You can ship with small amounts of dry ice included in the packaging and would have to be shipped overnight or express. You can read about how to package and ship etc on the Post Office site, UPS or Fedex


----------



## dls1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Properly cured and smoked, the bacon can be shipped without refrigeration. The key word is "Properly" and only you can answer that.

I've received hams and bacon from Benton's and others which have arrived without refrigeration and a little note in the package stating they were safe to eat.

From Benton's website "Our ham and bacon are dry-cured, a time-tested process of preservation that allows them to be shipped across the country without refrigeration".


----------



## donr (Oct 30, 2013)

My wife got me 6 months from BaconFreak.com.  Several of the varieties were shipped with no refrigeration.  These were just regular smoked (dry cured I assume) and like peppered bacon.  Other varieties, mostly the flavored ones, came in a foil coated bubble wrap bag with some blue ice bags inside with the bacon.


----------

